# Birds stuffed into plastic bottles - please sign petition!!



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't know how helpful it truly is to sign... but just incase it is helpful please sign this petition:

https://www.change.org/p/stop-endan...hoved-into-water-bottles-and-illegally-traded

The human race makes me SICK. It truly does.


----------



## Schubird (Jun 12, 2015)

I signed, but 

*BE WARNED:* There's a hard to stomach photo on the petition. Makes me glad I have Schubert on my shoulder to comfort me... =(


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

That picture made me want to throw up.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Petition signed !


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Ive got the same feeling Juliet X x


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

If anyone is able to sign for me, please do (not sure if you can only sign once per IP address), but i'm not comfortable clicking the link because of the picture. 

I hate this world. I really do.


----------



## HarleyAndMe (Mar 5, 2016)

This is so mean! Who would do this to those poor birds! Sign it if you haven't already... I did immediately!   ied:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

shaenne said:


> If anyone is able to sign for me, please do (not sure if you can only sign once per IP address), but i'm not comfortable clicking the link because of the picture.
> 
> I hate this world. I really do.


If my neighbor's 14 yr old son could sign it I'm sure you can too for crying out loud.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Well, no offense, but me and your 14 year old neighbour are very different people. I'm sorry this is happening, it definitely sucks, and if there was a link I could go to without seeing the picture, I would have already done it, but i'm not going to click a link that is going to show me a picture that will have a long term psychological effect on me. I'm not exaggerating on that, either. I'm not going to go into details (nor should I have to explain myself) but I just can't. But thanks for making me feel like a piece of crap.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

shaenne said:


> Well, no offense, but me and your 14 year old neighbour are very different people. I'm sorry this is happening, it definitely sucks, and if there was a link I could go to without seeing the picture, I would have already done it, but i'm not going to click a link that is going to show me a picture that will have a long term psychological effect on me. I'm not exaggerating on that, either. I'm not going to go into details (nor should I have to explain myself) but I just can't. But thanks for making me feel like a piece of crap.


No offense right back but the reality is most people out there are living in DISCONNECT. They feel empathy for an injured dog or cat or lion yet have NO empathy for cows, pigs, chickens by supporting the meat/dairy/egg industry which is by far causing the LARGEST destruction to this planet (watch the documentary "Cowspiracy"), not to mention causing massive wild life extinction, very RAPIDLY destroying the rain forest every single day and causing immense pain and suffering to animals and human health (what is happening right now ALL strictly from the meat/dairy/egg industry is NOT sustainable). I went VEGAN 100% strictly for ETHICAL reasons.... only many years later did I do it for my health (NO human being has a NEED for animal products... NOT A SINGLE PERSON DOES, the "theory" some people like to throw around who claim "some people do" simply does not exist). If you are too distraught to sign a simple petition... perhaps you should watch documentaries such as Cowspiracy and Earthlings etc (read the China Study) to educate yourself on what it is you are supporting on a daily basis if you are consuming animals products... otherwise you are simply turning a BLIND EYE to reality. These birds stuffed into the plastic bottles are NO WORSE off than the animals being needlessly abused/tortured their entire lives and then slaughtered for human consumption. 

... not the mention there is no such thing as ethical eggs... not even form your own backyard: https://youtu.be/utPkDP3T7R4

I went vegan as I cannot support such a CORRUPT and disgusting industry. I'm sorry I don't mean to be rude... but I am amazed at the level of disconnect out there and to see it makes my blood boil. Download the "Forks over knives" app onto your cell phone.... there are tons and tons of far healthier and ethical things to eat!...


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

Juliet said:


> No offense right back but the reality is most people out there are living in DISCONNECT. They feel empathy for an injured dog or cat or lion yet have NO empathy for cows, pigs, chickens by supporting the meat/dairy/egg industry which is by far causing the LARGEST destruction to this planet (watch the documentary "Cowspiracy"), not to mention causing massive wild life extinction, very RAPIDLY destroying the rain forest every single day and causing immense pain and suffering to animals and human health (what is happening right now ALL strictly from the meat/dairy/egg industry is NOT sustainable). I went VEGAN 100% strictly for ETHICAL reasons.... only many years later did I do it for my health (NO human being has a NEED for animal products... NOT A SINGLE PERSON DOES, the "theory" some people like to throw around who claim "some people do" simply does not exist). If you are too distraught to sign a simple petition... perhaps you should watch documentaries such as Cowspiracy and Earthlings etc (read the China Study) to educate yourself on what it is you are supporting on a daily basis if you are consuming animals products... otherwise you are simply turning a BLIND EYE to reality. These birds stuffed into the plastic bottles are NO WORSE off than the animals being needlessly abused/tortured their entire lives and then slaughtered for human consumption.
> 
> ... not the mention there is no such thing as ethical eggs... not even form your own backyard: https://youtu.be/utPkDP3T7R4
> 
> I went vegan as I cannot support such a CORRUPT and disgusting industry. I'm sorry I don't mean to be rude... but I am amazed at the level of disconnect out there and to see it makes my blood boil. Download the "Forks over knives" app onto your cell phone.... there are tons and tons of far healthier and ethical things to eat!...


I'm not watching a 21 minute long youtube video, but what exactly is wrong with eggs from your own backyard? We have free range chickens that just pop them out, and they're just going to rot if no one takes them. No roosters, so there's not gonna be babies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

Pippitha said:


> I'm not watching a 21 minute long youtube video, but what exactly is wrong with eggs from your own backyard? We have free range chickens that just pop them out, and they're just going to rot if no one takes them. No roosters, so there's not gonna be babies.


I can't bother when people don't care to take even a miniscule amount of time. There is a lot of good condensed information in that rather short video that will provide you with the answers to your questions. It's best I unsubscribe from this thread.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Juliet said:


> No offense right back but the reality is most people out there are living in DISCONNECT. They feel empathy for an injured dog or cat or lion yet have NO empathy for cows, pigs, chickens by supporting the meat/dairy/egg industry which is by far causing the LARGEST destruction to this planet (watch the documentary "Cowspiracy"), not to mention causing massive wild life extinction, very RAPIDLY destroying the rain forest every single day and causing immense pain and suffering to animals and human health (what is happening right now ALL strictly from the meat/dairy/egg industry is NOT sustainable). I went VEGAN 100% strictly for ETHICAL reasons.... only many years later did I do it for my health (NO human being has a NEED for animal products... NOT A SINGLE PERSON DOES, the "theory" some people like to throw around who claim "some people do" simply does not exist). If you are too distraught to sign a simple petition... perhaps you should watch documentaries such as Cowspiracy and Earthlings etc (read the China Study) to educate yourself on what it is you are supporting on a daily basis if you are consuming animals products... otherwise you are simply turning a BLIND EYE to reality. These birds stuffed into the plastic bottles are NO WORSE off than the animals being needlessly abused/tortured their entire lives and then slaughtered for human consumption.
> 
> ... not the mention there is no such thing as ethical eggs... not even form your own backyard: https://youtu.be/utPkDP3T7R4
> 
> I went vegan as I cannot support such a CORRUPT and disgusting industry. I'm sorry I don't mean to be rude... but I am amazed at the level of disconnect out there and to see it makes my blood boil. Download the "Forks over knives" app onto your cell phone.... there are tons and tons of far healthier and ethical things to eat!...


Wow, you just took out half the forum in one insulting rant... And I had chickens years ago and yes they were ethically treated.. My chickens had good food, a warm place to live and got to run around outside, eat bugs and lay in the sun... If you are making that argument then look at your caged bird, it is no different than backyard chicken keeping... I have birds and gasp..I breed them to sell... I spoil my birds and give them vet attention when needed, they can fly and play, mate if they feel like it, have good food and fresh water, and lots of attention. I used to work on a dairy farm and those cows were not mistreated, yes they were barned thruout the winter, but all Spring summer and fall they had free roam of the pastures coming in only to be milked, the farmer I worked for was kind and caring to his cows. Just because someone will not click on graphic pix does not make them uncaring or cruel!


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

Juliet said:


> I can't bother when people don't care to take even a miniscule amount of time. There is a lot of good condensed information in that rather short video that will provide you with the answers to your questions. It's best I unsubscribe from this thread.


I don't eat meat. XD So you're ranting at the wrong dude.

The video is about factory farming, blah blah. There's probably a 20 second blip of what I'm asking you that I'd have to go through 21 minutes just to find. If you actually care to educate, just answer my question.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Wow, you just took out half the forum in one insulting rant... And I had chickens years ago and yes they were ethically treated.. My chickens had good food, a warm place to live and got to run around outside, eat bugs and lay in the sun... If you are making that argument then look at your caged bird, it is no different than backyard chicken keeping... I have birds and gasp..I breed them to sell... I spoil my birds and give them vet attention when needed, they can fly and play, mate if they feel like it, have good food and fresh water, and lots of attention. I used to work on a dairy farm and those cows were not mistreated, yes they were barned thruout the winter, but all Spring summer and fall they had free roam of the pastures coming in only to be milked, the farmer I worked for was kind and caring to his cows. Just because someone will not click on graphic pix does not make them uncaring or cruel!


My post was anything but an insulting rant and you are entirely missing the point. Keeping a caged pet bird is NO comparison to collecting eggs from chickens in your backyard for a multitude of reasons... of which are clearly explained in that short education video if you would bother to watch it. Laying eggs puts EXTREME stress on a chicken. When you remove eggs the chicken laid it forces them to keep laying more and more eggs far more than they would ever lay naturally. Chickens eat their own eggs to replenish the severe loss of nutrients/calcium etc that hens face when laying eggs. Eggs most certainly do not rot... slightly crack a few eggs and you shall see nothing is left of them as the chickens MUST eat some of their eggs to replenish what was lost from the hard work of laying and creating them!! I grew on a farm in Budapest, Hungary I'm very well aware of chickens.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

Pippitha said:


> I don't eat meat. XD So you're ranting at the wrong dude.
> 
> The video is about factory farming, blah blah. There's probably a 20 second blip of what I'm asking you that I'd have to go through 21 minutes just to find. If you actually care to educate, just answer my question.


That video is not solely about factory farming nor does it have a mere 20 second blip as you claim.


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

Juliet said:


> My post was anything but an insulting rant and you are entirely missing the point. Keeping a caged pet bird is NO comparison to collecting eggs from chickens in your backyard for a multitude of reasons... of which are clearly explained in that short education video if you would bother to watch it. Laying eggs puts EXTREME stress on a chicken. When you remove eggs the chicken laid it forces them to keep laying more and more eggs far more than they would ever lay naturally. Chickens eat their own eggs to replenish the severe loss of nutrients/calcium etc that hens face when laying eggs. Eggs most certainly do not rot... slightly crack a few eggs and you shall see nothing is left of them as the chickens MUST eat some of their eggs to replenish what was lost from the hard work of laying and creating them!! I grew on a farm in Budapest, Hungary I'm very well aware of chickens.


I also grew up on a farm in the USA. Chickens lay a certain amount of eggs whether you take them or not. If you're worried about them laying more to replace, use dummy eggs, just as you would a cockatiel hen. As a chicken owner, your job is to make sure they get their calcium, they don't need eggs to do it. In fact, the ONLY time they'd resort to eating their own eggs is if they're lacking the nutrients, which would be the fault of the owner. 

I don't need to watch some random girl on youtube rant about eggs, I've done plenty of my own research. That's why I was asking you about the backyard eggs, as it's the first I've heard it being brought up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

Pippitha said:


> I also grew up on a farm in the USA. Chickens lay a certain amount of eggs whether you take them or not. If you're worried about them laying more to replace, use dummy eggs, just as you would a cockatiel hen. As a chicken owner, your job is to make sure they get their calcium, they don't need eggs to do it. In fact, the ONLY time they'd resort to eating their own eggs is if they're lacking the nutrients, which would be the fault of the owner.
> 
> I don't need to watch some random girl on youtube rant about eggs, I've done plenty of my own research. That's why I was asking you about the backyard eggs, as it's the first I've heard it being brought up.


What you just stated clearly proves why you should educate further. Chickens most certainly do NOT lay the same amount of eggs regardless of whether you take the eggs or not. Chickens eating their own eggs is a perfectly natural means of replenishing the loss of nutrients the hen experiences from laying eggs. Thus, why factory hens who have their sensitive beaks cut off become so depleted many die before they even reach slaughter.

If you guys feels it is ETHICAL not to mention HEALTHY to consume animal products and taking the eggs of chickens (eggs that do not belong to you) then by all means do it. I have removed myself from this thread. I have had enough.


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

Juliet said:


> What you just stated clearly proves why you should educate further. Chickens most certainly do NOT lay the same amount of eggs regardless of whether you take the eggs or not. Chickens eating their own eggs is a perfectly natural means of replenishing the loss of nutrients the hen experiences from laying eggs. Thus, why factory hens who have their sensitive beaks cut off become so depleted many die before they even reach slaughter.
> 
> If you guys feels it is ETHICAL not to mention HEALTHY to consume animal products and taking the eggs of chickens (eggs that do not belong to you) then by all means do it. I have removed myself from this thread. I have had enough.


There are many breeds of chickens. Maybe the ones you had didn't lay all the time, but most of the ones available in the US do, it's just what they ended up being bred to do. 

Chickens eating their own eggs is poor animal husbandry. It means there's a nutrient deficiency. They can become deficient in the wild and will eat what is available to them. It is our job as owners to provide them with a healthy diet so they don't have to resort to that, just as it's our job as cockatiel owners to give our tiels a healthy diet so they don't have to struggle like they would in the wild.

Factory farm chickens have their beaks seared off so they don't peck each other to death in their cramped cages. They can't even reach their eggs (which go down a metal tube to be collected).

I have already said I DO NOT EAT MEAT. I was asking you a question you refused to answer but seem so invested in educating everyone about.

Also, it's not really 'healthy' to eat eggs,at least not all the time. They have the most about of bad cholesterol of any type of food. But they do contain a LOT of nutrients. As for ethics, most of the chickens I see will destroy eggs on their own, just roll them around like toys, or just wander off and forget about them forever and lay some more later and do the same.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm fully aware that eggs contain the highest amount of cholesterol than anything else. There are far BETTER and HEALTHIER ways to get nutrients than from eggs without the HARMFUL effects of eggs.

My whole point in the post I was accused of being "rude" or harsh (I was simply stating FACTS) is too many are living in DISCONNECT. That is simply the REALITY. To be afraid to sign a petition yet sit down at the dinner table to consume other living beings (animals) that were ABUSED and tortured their entire lives and then NEEDLESSLY slaughtered... there is a DISCONNECT there (contradiction or to have blind folds on). To freak out over an injured dog on side of the road but then give a hoot about the cow, pig or chicken going through immense pain and suffering (this includes dairy cows). When the baby cow is taken away from its mother the mom cries and cries for several days afterwards. I have witnessed this horror. That is called DISCONNECT. One is a commodity "product" and the other is given empathy and love and protection. To love and protect a tiel but then abuse and slaughter another bird (a chicken) it is not logical and is all stemmed from society driven by mad PROFITS from powerful corporations. The meat/dairy industry it is sickening how powerful they are.
If all slaughter houses had glass walls... more would be vegan. It is simple as that. You might not like what I am saying but it is the truth. Take it or leave it. Anyone here who wants to contribute to that industry which is destroying the planet, harming innocent animals and human health... go for it but I sure as heck won't stand to be put down for stating FACTS.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok, ok guys. Let's take a deep breath. 

Juliet, some people are sensitive. Some more than others. Everybody is different. The way you pointed that out wasn't exactly the nicest way of saying that. 

It's getting off track here as well. Let's bring it back to the original point or I'll close this if it's going to continue off topic.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I'd really appreciate if you'd stop saying i'm just "too scared" to sign a petition as if my mental issues aren't of any importance.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Signed. The pic was horrible to see, I can't believe someone had such a cold and greedy heart to do that to those poor cockatoos. :frown:

It is so, so sad and unnecessary and I hope one day that all animal cruelty will be put to an end. As individuals we have more power than we might think.. we _can_ stop this.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

shaenne said:


> I'd really appreciate if you'd stop saying i'm just "too scared" to sign a petition as if my mental issues aren't of any importance.


I would appreciate if you didn't put words in my mouth. This simple 4 minute video clearly explains the point I was trying to convey across to those living in DISCONNECT!! I don't recommend you watch it since it shows what YOU... again YOU are supporting on a daily basis consuming animal products... which is a perfect example of living in DISCONNECT. There are MILLIONS and billions of other birds getting it just as BAD as the poor birds stuffed into the plastic bottles... I'm referring to the birds in the slaughter houses going through immense ongoing suffering form the very second they were born up until the end.

4 min video for those who wish to watch to better understand my point I was trying to bring across:
https://youtu.be/OedpoxrNH6M
(in video people call 911 for a chicken crossing the road on a busy street).... people gather to bend over backwards to help and save that chicken from getting hurt while crossing the road.... yet if I had grabbed that chicken and slit its throat people would be outraged and angry at me for hurting the chicken rather than helping it. Yet, the reality is ALL the people who would be watching me slit the bird's throat do the exact same thing every single day when they consume animal products. They just hire someone else to do the gruesome act. Out of sight out of mind right? While at same time destroying the planet and creating modern man diseases (heart disease.... diabetes.... increased cancers etc). What gives people the RIGHT to do this to another living being when they do not NEED to consume animal products? Selfishness, ignorance, society, bad habits the list goes on and on. Offending someone is not a reason to not stand up for what is right and the truth. People like to bury their head in the sand and it is WRONG. Call me rude call me what you wish.... but at end of day it is what you are supporting, not me..


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

I’ve heard in this thread that some people are more “sensitive” than others. Considering the fact that I do not have the ability to support the meat/dairy/egg industry clearly shows WHO is the one who is most “sensitive” here and who is choosing to live in DISCONNECT. If someone does not have the ability to witness what they are CAUSING and supporting.... then perhaps should eat in a way that does not cause immense, needless PAIN and suffering to innocent living beings.... plenty of things to eat when you eliminate dead animals and the disgusting things that come out of them. Here are just a few samples of my CRUELTY FREE meals.... not only is it ethical but cheaper than consuming animal products and is PUS free (dairy free): https://youtu.be/UcN7SGGoCNI (shortest 5 minute video I could find)

Cashew milk is fabulous... as is almond milk, rice milk, coconut milk etc.

Like someone else said "It is so, so sad and unnecessary and I hope one day that all animal cruelty will be put to an end". That is why I am vegan. For my health, the animals and the planet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

... and for those who wonder where vegans get their protein... that is not an issue despite it being the first question people always ask thanks to brainwashing from the dairy/protein industry driving people to become "protein obsessed". I'm a female bodybuilder (since 10 months ago) as you can see from my recent pic.... putting on muscle as a vegan is no different. I get my protein form the same places the largest mammals on earth such as elephants get their protein... from PLANTS... same applies to calcium!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Baiting someone who has disclosed that they have a mental illness (which shouldn't even be necessary to avoid harassment like this) to do something they've explicitly told you is unsafe for them is REALLY inappropriate, Juliet. Would you tell someone who's disclosed an allergy to go eat that food? Would you tell someone with a physical disability that they should be ashamed of their inability to walk/run/whatever? That's what you're doing here, and it's really gross. 

If you claim to be so hung up on ethical issues, how about considering the harm posts like this are causing to the people reading them? Nothing is as black and white as you would like to think. 

If you want to educate people on your cause, there are plenty of good ways to go about that, but this is not one of them. At this point, your posts are at best detrimental to your original goal (getting people to sign the petition) and at worst outright abusive. How about taking your own advice and stepping away from this thread so it can get back on track?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Juliet, wasn't this thread bout signing a petition on a cockatoo in a bottle? Why did you bring vegan up? Your just making chaos and harassing one person. Just let it go. I don't understand your meaning in this thread. It's a bird forum, not a diet one. Please leave your health opinions (yes, opinions) in the chit chat section or on another health forum. This is just abuse. I applaud Shaenne for doing what's best for her health and NOT clicking on that link. Don't force her to traumatized herself by just signing a petition. 

You already had one thread closed because of this.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

Plain and simple since this thread is about signing a petition against animal cruelty the below APPLIES and is on topic.

We all say that we love animals and we’re all against animal cruelty but we pay people to MUTILATE, TORTURE and SLAUGHTER ANIMALS and it’s NOT for any NECESSITY. It’s not because we NEED it for our health. It’s just because we like the way they taste. This is not acceptable. It is plain and simple.

This is anything but harassment... this is simply stating awareness to what people BLIND themselves to often REFUSE to even acknowledge! Thus, it should be very OBVIOUS why veganism has everything to do with this thread and animal ABUSE. Those who say otherwise... are again... living in DISCONNECT and shame on them.

Nobody is forcing anyone to sign a petition. However, if someone is as "sensitive" as they claim... then perhaps they should look further into what they are CAUSING and supporting in order to make a change.

EDIT: FYI... I most certainly have not "baited" anyone... I am referring to all those who are living in disconnect!

Also, it is most certainly not my OPINION that animal agriculture is destroying the planet, causing MASSIVE wildlife extinction, very serious water shortage, detorying the rain forest. What I am stating are cold hard FACTS!!! WAKE UP. What is hapening from animal agriculture is a CATASTROPHE and not sustainable.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mods, can we have this thread closed, since it's clearly not going to stop being unnecessarily inflammatory and off topic?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

enigma731 said:


> Mods, can we have this thread closed, since it's clearly not going to stop being unnecessarily inflammatory and off topic?


You are indeed proving to be a true example of living in DISCONNECT by this comment regarding "inflammatory" which was anything but and I thank you for proving my point. People who are distraught by animal suffering should look more into what they are really causing themselves and and I cannot NOT say something when I see massive disconnection.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You're right, I think it's a good thing for people to choose which issues they use their energy on and which they don't. There are so many things that require our physical and mental energy, we can't possibly invest in all of them. Different people have different levels of ability to cope with and engage with different issues. I don't think there's any benefit in pushing people to engage with issues they know will only hurt them. That's just self destructive behavior. It's okay for a person to decide to spend their time and energy on things that are more positive for them. Life is a balancing act, and we are all just doing the best we can. All I'm suggesting is that you should have a little more respect for people knowing their own limits.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

enigma731 said:


> You're right, I think it's a good thing for people to choose which issues they use their energy on and which they don't. There are so many things that require our physical and mental energy, we can't possibly invest in all of them. Different people have different levels of ability to cope with and engage with different issues. I don't think there's any benefit in pushing people to engage with issues they know will only hurt them. That's just self destructive behavior. It's okay for a person to decide to spend their time and energy on things that are more positive for them. Life is a balancing act, and we are all just doing the best we can. All I'm suggesting is that you should have a little more respect for people knowing their own limits.


I am simply trying to get people to realize and acknowlegde the disconnect. It's that simple and the right thing to do that more people SPEAK UP. Nobody is forcing anyone to LOOK at anything.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Except that you're berating people for not watching the videos or visiting the links you've posted, so...?

Anyway, I have actual work to do today so I'm bowing out now.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry this got so out of hand, I was asleep. This thread is now closed. I advised y'all to calm down, step back and get this back on track, but that didn't exactly happen. Let's play nice next time shall we?


----------

